# Does anybody breed in Florida (AmStaffs or Apbt)



## SaliiiShark (Jul 13, 2012)

I want to get a blue male one this summer in Florida, Please no pitbulls that have legs that are 5 inches long with a head the size of a bowling ball ( even thought i doubt anyone would suggest me ) lol , It doesn't even have to be gamebred or w.e. lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Well I was going to suggest Tatonka Kennels or Blaizen kennels, but I see you're into the overgrown Mastiff mixes so nevermind...


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

My advice to you would be to go back and really analyze what it is you actually want. Maybe even look at the breed standards. Look at some ADBA dogs (those are what I consider to be "pit bulls"). Look at the UKC dogs and of course look at some AKC Am Staffs. Then maybe (judging off the pic you posted) look at some mastiff dogs. Remember just because it's blue doesn't mean it's a "pit bull" type dog. Maybe what you're really wanting is a blue mastiff pup. I know it may sound ridiculous but it's common these days for people to confuse all the many breeds that happen to have loose skin and blocky heads as "pit bull" type dogs. Add the color blue to those blocky headed dogs with loose skin and people start dropping big bucks for their chance to get a real XXL Bully "pit bull".

Photoed below is a Cane Corso mastiff pup (not my photo btw)









You may want to do some research on these guys. Or maybe some research on the American Bully although in your above pic you poked fun at what appears to be one. They probably have more dogs that resemble what you actually want unlike the American pit bull Terrier or an Am Staff


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

sorry it's really not the greatest photo but it serves it's purpose which is to give you an idea. overall summary based on your description you need to go back and do your research


----------



## SaliiiShark (Jul 13, 2012)

Well its my opinion on the way I like my dogs, and Over grown mastiffs? Sorry I don't like 30lb Pitbulls, I'm more into larger Pitbulls ...


----------



## SaliiiShark (Jul 13, 2012)

rabbit said:


> My advice to you would be to go back and really analyze what it is you actually want. Maybe even look at the breed standards. Look at some ADBA dogs (those are what I consider to be "pit bulls"). Look at the UKC dogs and of course look at some AKC Am Staffs. Then maybe (judging off the pic you posted) look at some mastiff dogs. Remember just because it's blue doesn't mean it's a "pit bull" type dog. Maybe what you're really wanting is a blue mastiff pup. I know it may sound ridiculous but it's common these days for people to confuse all the many breeds that happen to have loose skin and blocky heads as "pit bull" type dogs. Add the color blue to those blocky headed dogs with loose skin and people start dropping big bucks for their chance to get a real XXL Bully "pit bull".
> 
> Photoed below is a Cane Corso mastiff pup (not my photo btw)
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I might get a American Staffie :goodpost:


----------



## SaliiiShark (Jul 13, 2012)

rabbit said:


> sorry it's really not the greatest photo but it serves it's purpose which is to give you an idea. overall summary based on your description you need to go back and do your research


What research?  ? I just want a Pit bull similar to that.


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

That short compact dog that you find to be awful is the samething as the dog you want.The difference is one is considered pocket or short bully and what you like is xl but both are bullies notsstandard APBT OR AM STAFF.Unfortually the word PIT IS SOCIALIZED with them all bc all care carry pitbull traits but most APBT are 30-55lbs Am Staffs are about 20lbs bigger


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

All Rabbit was trying to say is judging by the pics that u posted u don't really want a true American Pit Bull Terrier. the real APBTs are smaller and not usually blue. The AmStaffs and the American Bullies are the bigger and blue that u are looking for. And the really big american bullies are often mixed with some kind of mastiff to get that size. 

I would also suggest looking at shelters instead of wasting money on a pup from a breeder, especially since some AmBully breeders charge thousands for a dog. I found my boy at the shelter here and he fits everything ur looking for.... bigger, blue, male that's not short with an oversized head.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> All Rabbit was trying to say is judging by the pics that u posted u don't really want a true American Pit Bull Terrier. the real APBTs are smaller and not usually blue. The AmStaffs and the American Bullies are the bigger and blue that u are looking for. And the really big american bullies are often mixed with some kind of mastiff to get that size.
> 
> I would also suggest looking at shelters instead of wasting money on a pup from a breeder, especially since some AmBully breeders charge thousands for a dog. I found my boy at the shelter here and he fits everything ur looking for.... bigger, blue, male that's not short with an oversized head.


:goodpost:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

SaliiiShark said:


> Well its my opinion on the way I like my dogs, and Over grown mastiffs? Sorry I don't like 30lb Pitbulls, I'm more into larger Pitbulls ...


If your more into larger dogs then you don't want an American Pit Bull Terrier. APBTs are not large dogs. The dogs you posted and are describing are American Bullies. APBTs and AmBullies are not the same breed at all. The problem is that the words "pit bull" got twisted so bad people don't know what one is. "Pit bull" is not a breed of dog. At one point it was a shortened version of APBT, but since the media wanted to sell some stories and push BSL they have turned it into a discriptive word that describes multiple breeds. So when someone says pit bull attack, they're not talking about an APBT their talking about some random dog with short hair and a big head. APBTs, AmStaffs, AmBullies, American Bulldogs, Dogos, Persas, Corsos, Alapahas, even lab and boxer mixes have been known to be categorized as pit bulls.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Please understand pit bull is incorrectly used by a LOT of people to mean a LOT of different breeds of dogs. American Staffodshire dogs don't get above 60lbs. American Pit Bull terriers, the only true pit bull, is usually 50lbs at the top end. The dogs you posted like everyone said "look" mastiff or American Bully. poorly bred at that. there are many good breeders for all these breeds, you just need to figure out which breed you want, stop calling pit bulls anything besides the American pit Bull terrier and then people can recommend a good breeder for you. But Like Odin said, shelters are filled with dogs that fill your need, and most are incorrectly labeled a "pit bull" so you would find one to fit your needs and then research for your next dog what breed you want.


----------



## SaliiiShark (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow so now everyone is telling me to get a American Bully? Just because a American Bully does not reach APBT stands (Slimmer Head, 20lbs less, etc) Does not mean it's NOT a pitbull, google "Stubby the Pitbull" Pitbulls have different characteristics because of so much breeding, gamebred Pitbulls are very athletic, Just because they bred them to be Skinny it doesn't mean it has to stay skinny, Have you seen the antique Pugs?﻿ They are so athletic compared to modern Pugs, BUT it is a pug because they bred the fattest pug with the fattest pug to make a fatter Pug. The same with breeding runts (healthy small ones) of the litters to make smaller chihuahuas. I just want a American Staffie because its bigger and how do heck would you compare that bow legged thing to that pretty blue *PITBULL?*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol that pretty blue pit bull is most likely an American Bully. Not all AmBullies are short and bow legged. The Classic style AmBully is much much like the AmStaff in appearance.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ok... first off the "pretty blue pit bulls" that u posted pics of ARE american bullies not pit bulls. the red lion dog that u posted is a piece of garbage that should be culled instead of bred. point blank. besides.... ur telling us to google stuff yet wont do research urself... hmmmm


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

heres a visual http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/17493-breed-clarification.html


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow seriously? I told you how ignorant most of society and the media is in regards to tossing out the word pit bull to mean multiple breeds of dogs with multiple classifications. You can also find, with google, other reputable sites that know APBT is the one and only true pit bull. Why would you want to have multiple breeds classified as the same thing? All it dows is fuel BSL and confuse the hell ouf of people. Owners of 100lb pit bulls are lying to themselves that they have a mutt, hung papers, or bloodlines including something besides an APBT. 

AmStaffs do not look like APBT and AmBully doesn't (well shouldn't) look like another breed. (Although its hard with 5 classes of dogs i admit but still its own breed) Also there are very very few blue APBT. Therefore blue pit bulls in general. Most are AmStaff or AmBully, pitterstaff, or something else. Blue is just a dilute of black and tons of breeds have blue dogs (greyhounds, dobermens, Weimaraner) but the people who bred the APBT culled blue. Therefore there are very very very , some will say if any at all, blue pit bulls. Seriously dude stick around and learn some shit. It will help you in the long run...


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

ames said:


> Wow seriously? I told you how ignorant most of society and the media is in regards to tossing out the word pit bull to mean multiple breeds of dogs with multiple classifications. You can also find, with google, other reputable sites that know APBT is the one and only true pit bull. Why would you want to have multiple breeds classified as the same thing? All it dows is fuel BSL and confuse the hell ouf of people. Owners of 100lb pit bulls are lying to themselves that they have a mutt, hung papers, or bloodlines including something besides an APBT.
> 
> AmStaffs do not look like APBT and AmBully doesn't (well shouldn't) look like another breed. (Although its hard with 5 classes of dogs i admit but still its own breed) Also there are very very few blue APBT. Therefore blue pit bulls in general. Most are AmStaff or AmBully, pitterstaff, or something else. Blue is just a dilute of black and tons of breeds have blue dogs (greyhounds, dobermens, Weimaraner) but the people who bred the APBT culled blue. Therefore there are very very very , some will say if any at all, blue pit bulls. Seriously dude stick around and learn some shit. It will help you in the long run...


Wow! Rep comin ur way Amy. Great post my friend.


----------



## SaliiiShark (Jul 13, 2012)

Okay then I'll just get a AmStaff , you guys are probably the nicest I ever seen online when it comes to Pit bulls. I've been banned from a couple of Pit bull forums for *defending myself* against idiotic pit bull forum users who called me a ignorant, douchebag ,etc. But I don't care because I completely told her off . Thanks for helping me tho. And Odin's_BlueDragon, I want a dog similar to yours , like you said, he's " bigger, blue, male that's not short with an oversized head " and in my opinion he's adorable.

and @Kg420 , Yes, I seen a AKC Blue Brindle American Staffie, they are beautiful with a much broader and rounder head then a APBT.

*BUT * I still have *one* more thing to argue about with you guys...

How the Heck is a Pit bull that is blue , *NOT* a Pitbull?

Dog fighters bred Blue Paul Terriers with various amounts of Bulldogs to create Blue Pitbulls , and many Mastiffs were bred with pit bulls and today their is various colors of blues in the mastiff ????

Neopolition Mastiffs were blue and very thin compared to modern NeoMastiffs and are Pit bulls were bred with dogs who fell under the Molosser category which were mostly blue mastiffs?

Please tell me if I'm right or wrong.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

There are blue APBTs but the dogmen of old generally culled them. The Blue Paul is still a mystery and not necessarily a foundation dog for the APBT.
Blue is a dilute of black and can be found in many breeds, even the Lab. 
If you aren't looking for an ADBA style dog, then you aren't looking for an APBT. The dogs whos pics you posted are all AmBully. You should google standard and/or classic American Bully. You will see pics of what you are looking for all over. Then from there you can look for a breeder in your area.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

What you are saying is that other breeds were mixed in to create these dogs. You are saying it yourself. By mixing other breeds it is no longer a true American pit bull terrier. It is no longer a pit bull no matter what the breeder tells you. Accepting the pit bull to encompass multiple breeds is what it seems like you are having a problem grasping. Pitbull pit bull it doesn't matter. There is only one breed that can be called a pit bull, the APBT. ANYTHING else makes it a different breed.

A mutt means a dog with unknown lineage OR more than one breed in the dogs lines. So a pit bull x mastiff is a mutt NOT a big pit bull. Does that make sense?

The classic American bully was created when mixing APBT and amstaffs. Then they started mixing in other breeds. Some still call AmBully mutts because lots of dogs were used (french bull dogs, English bull dogs, mastiffs) to create the pocket bully's or XL bully's.) I feel they are their own breed but a lot of BYB have done damage to the original way these dogs were bred.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## SaliiiShark (Jul 13, 2012)

But every dog is a mutt, that's how different dog breeds were created...


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

SaliiiShark said:


> But every dog is a mutt, that's how different dog breeds were created...


A lot went into creating the apbt. It's already been perfected and improved. You don't want to fall for the bs spoon fed to you by the people who breed dogs and call them pit bulls when obviously they are not. It's your responsibility to at least know the difference between "bully breeds" if that's what you really want to own and manage


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm glad u are hearing us though! And Odin thanks u for the compliment! But like Redog said don't fall for that "every dog is a mutt" bullcrap. Ames said it right, mutt does not mean mixed breed, it means a dog of unknown origin. For example, my Odin is a mutt cuz I have no idea what his family history is. Now an ADBA registered APBT is not a mutt because there is a pedigree detailing the history of where the dog came from and what blood is there. Ill have to look it up but there is a general rule for how long u have to breed certain dogs before it can be considered a breed. 

Here's another good example... if u breed 2 pedigreed APBTs u will get a litter of APBTs that are registerable. Now if u breed a pedigreed Bulldog and a pedigreed terrier u do NOT have APBTs. Although the history of the APBT contains both of these breeds u can not simply mix them to make a different breed. Do u follow?


----------



## truthseeker511 (Dec 3, 2012)

While were somewhat on this subject, I as well live in FL. I'm looking to breed my APBT, where/how exactly can I find someone with a male stud that's looking to breed?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

truthseeker511 said:


> While were somewhat on this subject, I as well live in FL. I'm looking to breed my APBT, where/how exactly can I find someone with a male stud that's looking to breed?


What exactly has your dog done to prove that she should be bred?

My advice is follow this flow chart.


----------



## truthseeker511 (Dec 3, 2012)

She is a working/hunting dog, for our farm. She has just in the past two months fought off several or more coyotes from getting our livestock. I'm afraid shes gonna get into more then she can handle, need another working dog.


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

wow.... i am just going to sit back and watch this thread.... *sigh*


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

So, if you need another working dog, why wouldn't you go out and get another working dog? Why would you create up to 10 puppies to keep one and in the long run have no idea what happens to the other nine? (btw, at least 6 of those will end up at the shelter and possibley PTS)
Do you know the risks to your dog if you breed her? Do you even know how to welp puppies, or how to take care of them? Can you afford the vet bills that go along with a litter of pups and a pregnant dog?
I think you should probably do just a hair more research before submitting your dog to the riggers of pregnancy. It's not just locking up two dogs and popping out 9 money bags and another pet "working" dog. js


----------



## truthseeker511 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the correction, your right on every level. I do need to look into it more.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

truthseeker511 said:


> Thanks for the correction, your right on every level. I do need to look into it more.


Thank you for understanding. I wasn't trying to jump all over you for wanting to breed ur dog. She sounds like one hell of a worker, the problem is that there are so many of these types of dogs in shelters, its really sad.

I get compliments on my boy daily and he is just a shelter mutt.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

truthseeker511 said:


> Thanks for the correction, your right on every level. I do need to look into it more.


I get it when you want to replicate a good working dog. Don't rush it, find good traits and choose carefully. You don't want to guess and hope you get a good pup, not when good research can pull out pretty much exactly what your looking for.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Way to go truthseeker511! It takes a rare person to be corrected and learn and understand, not be offended. 
And as for shark... do your best to look into what makes the American Bully and the American Pit Bull Terrier two different breeds. That will help clear up some of your confusion (sp?) lol one of those days... It has nothing to do with looks when it comes to the APBT and it has everything to do with looks when it comes to the Ambully, and that is where you start with the differences between the two. An apbt can be blue if it has what it takes to be an apbt, and a bully can be small, well muscled, and any ordinary color you can think of if it still has what it takes to be a bully... Does this make sense? to anyone?


----------

